# Fraternal Greetings from South Africa



## RobGLSA (Sep 9, 2016)

Good Afternoon Brethren

Fraternal greetings from Cape Town, South Africa. I'm Rob Eden MM under the Grand Lodge of South Africa and Lodge Belville No42.

I'm looking forward to labour with you!

Fraternally

Rob


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 9, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome to the site!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 9, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to this forum!


----------



## Bloke (Sep 9, 2016)

Greetings from Australia !


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 10, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## RobGLSA (Sep 10, 2016)

Many thanks Brethren, what a fantastic platform this is.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome Brother Rob!


----------

